# We got our new Fog Machines today!!!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

we got our new fog machines from Halloween Fx Props today! I had three neighbors come by to make sure the house wasnt on fire which got kinda annoying so I had to keep the video short


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Niiiiice!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Real nice!
Doesn't the wind suck?!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're gonna fog up the entire neighborhood with those


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah I need to mess around with the swamp creeper some to make sure I dont completely drown out the scene!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is too cool! I love the swamp creeper...reminds me of the Antari low lying fog machine that I have coveted for years, but it costs from $600 to $900 and I can't seem to bring myself to jump on that purchase. Is that one any cheaper? It looks just like the Antari model.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Really nice fog machines! That last one sure puts out a ton of fog.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! Now kick Mother Nature in the pants! That is a lot of fog coming out. I looked at the up-foggers lately too. I can't decide if i want one or not....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That sure is a lot of fog!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Digging the swamp creeper putting out tons of fog.

Thumbs up to the guys at HalloweenFX. Good people.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is too cool! I love the swamp creeper...reminds me of the Antari low lying fog machine that I have coveted for years, but it costs from $600 to $900 and I can't seem to bring myself to jump on that purchase. Is that one any cheaper? It looks just like the Antari model.


It was $599. I won $350 in a raffle at my kids school, which we knew we were going to spend on a nice fogger - just didn't realize how nice of a fogger we were going to run into :googly:

The Up Fogger was $299 - and we used the $200 we got for winning 1st place in the Mystery Box Prop event.

So $350 out of pocket for $900 worth of fog machines. We are pretty happy with the turn out


----------

